# Arrhythmia



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Clipping nails this evening, noticed Greta has an irregular heart beat. Just by a stethascope, sounds as irregular as A fib in a human. I'm taking her in the morning to the vet. What tests, questions, problems am I looking at. She has been healthy, though thin, eats little, occasionally vomits. She will be two in June.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

I had a cattle dog with an irregular heartbeat, she lived to 17 and was highly active. However it is good you are getting her checked out in case it is something that really needs attention.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

If its available in your area, I'd find a cardiologist and set up the echo, just to know what I was dealing with. Second, it sounds like you are good with a scope so check it during periods of rest vs. activity vs. stress. Good luck and hope its not anything to worry about for a dog so young.

T


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Julie, I second the echo. Not sure where you are but sometimes health clinics are held and they run around $190. 

I just had my dog's heart checked for degenerative heart disease by a board certified cardiologist (OFA cert) and it cost me $270. Flow rate was excellent and no abnormalities noted.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Sara, was your dog on meds for it?

I'm probably two hours from a cardiologist. I have a great country vet. Her exams have always been fine. 
I am comfortable with cardiac patients (human) but sorrows about my girl lol.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

julie allen said:


> Sara, was your dog on meds for it?
> 
> I'm probably two hours from a cardiologist. I have a great country vet. Her exams have always been fine.
> I am comfortable with cardiac patients (human) but sorrows about my girl lol.


No, it never troubled her, she was fit and active all her life. It only was a problem when she was very very old.

However your dog may be different so good to have her checked for your own peace of mind and to get on to anything early.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you, yes we will be going first thing. Lol its bad when you don't need an appointment and know all of the vets on a first name bases.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I sure hope everything is all right!


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks y'all, I will update with hopefully good news tomorrow.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Good luck with the her Julie...I hope she is fine!


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

So great news, all is well. Vet says it is just a common thing for dogs to have slight arrhythmia. Her ecg, was fine, and said not to worry unless she shows any symptoms of lethargy, weakness, or behavior changes. She can order a holter monitor to wear for 24 hours, though she didn't see any reason to. I will continue to watch her closely, but I feel much better after our conversation.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

julie allen said:


> So great news, all is well. Vet says it is just a common thing for dogs to have slight arrhythmia. Her ecg, was fine, and said not to worry unless she shows any symptoms of lethargy, weakness, or behavior changes. She can order a holter monitor to wear for 24 hours, though she didn't see any reason to. I will continue to watch her closely, but I feel much better after our conversation.


Cool, that was same conclusion for my dog and she lived a looong time. When I first discovered it I was also more than a little concerned. 

I also have the same thing and had to wear one of those monitors for 24 hours and have an ECG and the conclusion was also not to worry about it.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

So good to have a dog come back from a vet with good news. Yay.


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Glad to hear the good news. Unlike people, dogs normally have a mildly irregular heart rhythm called a sinus arrhthymia. If it varies with breathing, we then call it a respiratory sinus arrhthymia. Still completely normal. Being that our dogs are athletes, this rhythm will be even more pronounced.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you Gina, I know cardiology in humans but not canines, so I sort of freaked. It is at rest when I notice it more pronounced, so that makes sense. Lol I'm still tempted to hook her up to the monitor here occasionally to see!


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Julie, If she is your working dog I would if I was you just to put you at ease and assure her wellness!


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Doug she is, in fact we have two certifications in March to do. I really don't see anything as far as symptoms go. She appears healthy and tons of energy, but I may run one occasionally just because. 
I actually laughed when the vet said we could always order the holter monitor. I could picture trying to keep that on a malinois for 24 hours. Hope its chew proof lol.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Well, good luck with your two certs. Train hard, work smart and find a Good Luck charm :smile:


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Lmao, I need a dancing leprechaun! Lucky charms


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

I have holtered hundreds of dogs, though I have never had to holter a mal. We have a vest to help keep the equipment covered, though a mal with any will would have it in pieces in a few minutes. Dobermans and boxers tend to be more forgiving when it comes to placing clothes on them. :-D


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

julie allen said:


> Lmao, I need a dancing leprechaun! Lucky charms


I don't dance, I am not small, and I am not green...but I will try LOL! :razz:


----------

